
1Password Adds Subscription Plan for Individuals - Aaronn
https://www.macstories.net/news/1password-adds-subscription-plan-for-individuals/
======
kobayashi
I'm heartened to see that AgileBits hasn't removed the single purchase option.

I'm viscerally averse to paying for a software subscription, especially when
the essence of the app requires significant investment and/or dedication to
the platform. By purchasing a software license, I can at least know that even
should I choose to never again spend another cent on the product, I retain
control and accessibility to the data that I've entrusted to the application.

~~~
AGKyle
Disclaimer: I work for AgileBits, makers of 1Password

We have no plans to remove those options, but we have de-emphasized it a bit
since we believe the subscription option is better for most people. That may
be a slight be counter to the people reading Hacker News, but just chiming in
to say we haven't forgotten about you and the standalone option will continue
to exist :)

Kyle

AgileBits

